# Calprotectin levels



## Beautiful-disaster (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello. I am due to have a colonoscopy in 2 weeks, but I am just curious, would IBS give a reading of 255+ or is it ONLY IBD that have elivated readings? Thank you


----------



## Jabee (Nov 28, 2017)

To the best of my knowledge IBS does not cause elevated calprotection levels. The test measures the protein calprotectin. I think it is indicative of an increased number of neutrophils in the mucosal surface, which itself indicates inflammation. IBS does not cause inflammation. There are other causes of intestinal inflammation, including infection. Hope this helps.


----------



## scottsma (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum.Your calprotectin level indicates some inflammation so I would say it's IBD. Your level is not overly high as 50-60 is normal (UK) and many on here have levels in the thousand. G and the dreaded prep....good luck with your colonoscopy and the dreaded prep. we're all happy to help and advise if you need us.


----------



## dzwilks (Nov 28, 2017)

Beautiful-disaster said:


> Hello. I am due to have a colonoscopy in 2 weeks, but I am just curious, would IBS give a reading of 255+ or is it ONLY IBD that have elivated readings? Thank you


Hi, 
I'm not an expert, but I think you're right that 255 is high for IBS but it's low for untreated IBD. It depends on your age and if your taking NSAID. I found an older woman  on a forum who had a similar result but after all the tests it was just IBS.


----------



## Guerrero (Nov 29, 2017)

I agree with dzwilks, 255 is maybe high for ibs but low for untreated crohn's. You can't conclude you have ibd with one calprotectin test only, there can ben false positive results for many reasons. Endoscopic evidences are needed.


----------



## scottsma (Nov 29, 2017)

I was diagnosed with Proctitis in 2006 and in the last five years with crohns colitis.My calprotectin level was 400.I have of course has colonoscopy's  and biopsies which confirmed crohns.


----------



## Beautiful-disaster (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone. My 2 results were 255 and 181 but these weren’t done at my worst. I have the camera test in 2 weeks I am terrified of them saying nothing is wrong cus I can’t deal with this anymore. And yes some people May have readings of over 1000 but that doesn’t mean they have worse symptoms or are more poorly,  Me with 255 could be a lot worse than someone with 1000.


----------



## Guerrero (Nov 29, 2017)

I feel sorry for your situation. i'm sure doctors will find a therapy as soon they have All the tests done


----------



## Beautiful-disaster (Nov 29, 2017)

Guerrero said:


> I feel sorry for your situation. i'm sure doctors will find a therapy as soon they have All the tests done


Thank you


----------



## Jabee (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone. My 2 results were 255 and 181 but these weren’t done at my worst. I have the camera test in 2 weeks I am terrified of them saying nothing is wrong cus I can’t deal with this anymore. And yes some people May have readings of over 1000 but that doesn’t mean they have worse symptoms or are more poorly, Me with 255 could be a lot worse than someone with 1000.

You are absolutely correct.


----------



## scottsma (Nov 30, 2017)

It quite common for crohnies  to HOPE they find something wrong.It's a sad situation isn't it ?


----------



## Beautiful-disaster (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes it really is! It’s awful. How can someone be so ill and not have a cause....that’s why I’m hoping They find something, it’ll make life just that little bit easier


----------



## pmadan (Nov 30, 2017)

Usually what i know if you are already having immune supress medication then stool test for calprotectin is going to be normal. It is one test before colonoscopy. Colonoscopy and biopsy are supreme tests for crohn's


----------



## Beautiful-disaster (Nov 30, 2017)

I’m not on any medication yet. Do they only request a colonoscopy if there’s strong evidence of Crohns? The consultant pressed on my tummy and in 3 areas it was ridiculously painful where he presses down. The top of my tummy, low right and low left


----------



## Womble (Nov 30, 2017)

http://pathlabs.rlbuht.nhs.uk/calprotectin_faecal.pdf

Hope this helps.
The fecal test is a screening tool,to see if you need further tests.
Ibd is just 1 cause of inflammation.


----------



## Beautiful-disaster (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you, will have a look


----------



## Womble (Nov 30, 2017)

hopefully you will get some answers soon x


----------



## The (Nov 30, 2017)

Is 657 bad, or REALLY bad?

ESR: 54
CRP: 6.2


----------



## Guerrero (Nov 30, 2017)

The said:


> Is 657 bad, or REALLY bad?
> 
> ESR: 54
> CRP: 6.2


Not so good but not dramatic...


----------



## Deleted member 431298 (Dec 1, 2017)

A calprotectin (FCC) value of 255 is definitely cause for further investigation. Good luck with the colonscopy. I hope it will give you some conclusions.

Jabee says:_I think it is indicative of an increased number of neutrophils in the mucosal surface, which itself indicates inflammation._

Well, I am not so sure that is the case. If we look at chronic gastritis, for example, at least this study  finds no significant elevantion in CPP:
_
CONCLUSION: FCCs were not significantly increased in subjects with chronic gastritis, even in those patients with a marked neutrophil infiltration._

I think it is worth noting this explanation 
 of how calprotectin has bacteriostatic and fungistatic properties, and is a mechanism that the body uses to try to deal with infectious diseases:






Maybe the role of calprotectin is yet another reason to believe a mycobacterium (aka MAP, more on humanpara.org) infection plays a part in CD, as I previously suggested in this thread.

I'm not on a crusade here, just want to bring this up because I think it has some merit.


----------



## Beautiful-disaster (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you very much  I will let you all know the outcome. Do you get the results there and then of a colonoscopy or do I have to wait? They haven’t booked me in for a consultation after (private csrenthrough NHS in UK)


----------



## scottsma (Dec 1, 2017)

Your GI might tell you if polyps are there,and he/she will take biopsies if needed.Here in the UK (NHS) we usually wait 4-6 wks for an appt.to discuss findings.Of course,if it's deemed necessary an earlier appt.will be in order.As they say "no news is good news" but that doesn't mean you're out of the woods,only that whatever the diagnosis,it is safe to wait a while.


----------



## Beautiful-disaster (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you Scott


----------



## highlandsrock (Jan 19, 2018)

Just seen this thread. My latest calpro reading is 1300 (increasing trend from 56 two years ago) and yet I feel fine and digestive system behaving very well. Last endoscopy - Rutgeert's score = i0. I'm struggling to understand how the calpro can be so high. Gastro has booked me a routine appointment for 4 weeks time so hopefully we can investigate a bit further


----------



## Guerrero (Jan 19, 2018)

When was your last endoscopy or mri?


----------



## highlandsrock (Jan 20, 2018)

Colonoscopy - March 2017
Upper GI Endoscopy - December 2017
MRIP - November 2017
MRI - July 2016


----------



## Guerrero (Jan 20, 2018)

There could be some reasons a calprotectin test comes abnormally high, try to ask your doctor, or repeat it in one month.


----------



## charlottem (Jan 21, 2018)

my calprotectin has always been relatively low.... even when I had multiple ulcers and c diff it was still only around 120... so its a very individual thing- also small bowel inflammation will produce a lower result than having inflammation very close to the anus.


----------



## Lynda Lynda (Mar 12, 2018)

I recently had a visit with my gastroenterologist because I've been having diarrhea and when I eat solid food I get sick so I've been trying soft foods and liquids. I saw my doctor and he ordered 2 stool tests and one of the tests was C diff and that test came back negative. I do not recall what the other test was but I guess it shows elevated inflammation and I am to see the nurse practitioner at my gastroenterologist office on April 3rd. I made this appointment today but I did not ask enough questions on the phone. Tomorrow I am going to call my gastroenterologist office to find out what the test was for and what the numbers were. It sure sounds like all of these things that you are talking about on this thread. Today I have pretty much decided that I am only going to eat liquid foods because I have already been sick for a month and I have to wait over 2 weeks to see a nurse practitioner. I am super stressed right now about money and about doctors and many other things and I am quite upset that I cannot eat food and I am hungry. Thank you for listening


----------



## my little penguin (Mar 13, 2018)

Big hugs 
One word to the wise 
IF the fecal caloprotectin was elevated 
Eating pure liquid (ensure etc..)
Will heal Crohns in some but only as long as you stay  on liquids 
The minute you go back
Inflammation will return IF ITS Crohns
They need to see the inflammation on a colonoscopy /MRE. To confirm a dx
So possibly fixing it temporarily might lead to not getting a dx of what is wrong


----------



## Lynda Lynda (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. I just called my Gastroenterologist office and the receptionist went into my computer file and told me that the test they performed on my stool was the calprotectin level test and that my number is 694. I have been sick since 1997 and I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis in 2006. The only medication I take at this time is Cholestyramine Powder, at one time I was taking Lialda also. Now that I know my number is so high I'm really worried,  I cannot see the nurse practitioner for over 2 weeks. Last night I actually spent an entire hour thinking about food that I would like to eat and I mean by that solid food. Today I will go buy liquid foods and I will eat them until April 3rd. This is a really sad day because I'm starving and I am not looking forward to the possibility of having another colonoscopy. Thanks for listening and thank you for your support. Lynda.


----------



## ronroush7 (Mar 13, 2018)

Lynda Lynda said:


> Thank you for your reply. I just called my Gastroenterologist office and the receptionist went into my computer file and told me that the test they performed on my stool was the calprotectin level test and that my number is 694. I have been sick since 1997 and I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis in 2006. The only medication I take at this time is Cholestyramine Powder, at one time I was taking Lialda also. Now that I know my number is so high I'm really worried,  I cannot see the nurse practitioner for over 2 weeks. Last night I actually spent an entire hour thinking about food that I would like to eat and I mean by that solid food. Today I will go buy liquid foods and I will eat them until April 3rd. This is a really sad day because I'm starving and I am not looking forward to the possibility of having another colonoscopy. Thanks for listening and thank you for your support. Lynda.


Lynda, can you call your doctor's office and ask if they have any cancellations before April 3rd if they can write you in?   I hope you feel better soon.


----------

